# Shop storage projects



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Overview*

Ok, not much for a picture today,maybe later on. Need to move and remove a few things in the shop. Can't do a whole lot over by the Lathe bench. Too much other junk in place. However..

I can empty out, and clean up Tool Chest #1, and have it taken upstairs as a Hope Chest.

I can remove a couple power tools from one spot, place them where the plane til is. Then place the power tools where the til used to be. I may have enough room to move the brace til over beside the plane til. Might even connect them together. . Drill Press MIGHT get moved as well.

With me so far?

Now, I currently have an old dryer sitting in my way. I can clear the top off of all the junk and other boxed items, then have a couple strong backs (leaves me out) to haul the dryer up and out the the salvage yard.

To replace that storage spot…...Plan ( plan..plan?) is to build a 5-6 drawer chest of drawers to fit in the space left by the old dryer. Instead of a big, ugly pile of boxed tools sitting out and collecting cobwebs, all the stuff will be in drawers. I'll need to set the case up off the wet floor…..maybe a couple blocks will do.

Nothing real fancy, just old pine. Drawers will get through dovetailed corners, old white knobs. Plywood bottoms

First step for this wood working project will be to mill a few parts down to build the case. A long time ago, when I had a much larger shop, IF I had all the lumber on hand on a Saturday morning, saturday night would see a 4-5 drawer chest of drawers sitting there, awaiting a finish. 2 year span of building these chest of drawers meant I build and sold over 130 units. Got to be too much like a job. Pace will be a little slower, this time around.

Stay tuned….the fun is about to begin….


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Overview*
> 
> Ok, not much for a picture today,maybe later on. Need to move and remove a few things in the shop. Can't do a whole lot over by the Lathe bench. Too much other junk in place. However..
> 
> ...


Take out and save the motor from the dryer, use it to build something like a disk sander say. Now Drier will be lighter
and easier to haul out.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Overview*
> 
> Ok, not much for a picture today,maybe later on. Need to move and remove a few things in the shop. Can't do a whole lot over by the Lathe bench. Too much other junk in place. However..
> 
> ...


Have a few 23 year olds to do the heavy lifting. I will check the motor to see IF it is still any good. I think the old lathe could use a new motor, anyway.

Tool Chest #1, will get cleaned out, aired out, dried out, and the lid redone. Then my Daughter can find a place for it, as a small blanket chest.

Find out on the 5th about this repaired knee, and how much I can do with it.

And, for once in many a month, I'll need a piece of paper to actually draw out a plan for the shop chest of drawers. Need to figure out how long the corner posts need to be, depending on how many drawers and how deep they will be. May even post a picture of that news-worthy event. Maybe in part 2?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Overview*
> 
> Ok, not much for a picture today,maybe later on. Need to move and remove a few things in the shop. Can't do a whole lot over by the Lathe bench. Too much other junk in place. However..
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the progress….
Just don't push your knee, beyond it's limits….
Slow & steady, as they say…. wins the race!!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *

I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..









It will be going up and out to a salvage yard, for "Brunch Money" I may keep the motor, IF it is any good. Above the dryer is a few things I cannot move..









Like a vent from the working dryer ( the Boss's Laundry room is here, as well.) the light fixture for the laundry room, and a Gas meter. There was a leaky, drafty window there…..plywood to close it up, and install a vent for the dryer. Before, there wasn't anywhere to vent it.

Next in this tour, a tool chest…









More in the way, and a place for junk to hang out on, it will get cleaned off, cleaned out, aired out, the lid re-finished, and taken out of the shop. It will spend the rest of it's days as a Blanket/Hope Chest.

Next..









Ah yes, the three Amigos. Kind of hard to get close enough to actually use them, sooo, these will get moved to the North bench. The plane till and the Brace till will take their places here, and the Amigos will go where the plane till used to be. Will need to add a drop cord, and a power strip to the north bench, to power everything up. Right now, there is a cord drapped over the work bench to power all the toys. If I need to power something else, I have to unplug things and shift the cord. Hopefully, a new power strip will save some of the hassles.

Next, a rather congested spot..









Tool Chest #2, a router tabel, a small bandsaw, and a bench for the Stanley #358 mitre box. There IS room on either side of the mitre bench, or I can move the bench out, slide the other toys up against the wall. need to access the mitre box a bit better, and need room to stand at my lathe. I also need to decide what to do with this other old bench..









As for the "saw till", it currently is "up in the air" for now. 









Stay tuned for the next episode…..might be a scary one….I actually will take pen to a sheet of paper, and draw up a PLAN for the storage chest of drawers. Plan? PLAN? What IS a Plan?


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


Bandit you must have watched Stumyys "Rearangaritus" video too.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


Maybe he'll film an episode in my shop?


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


I see these shows where they go in and save a restaurant, or flip a house and I think they need to start a t.v. series where they save wood shops. I hope they we come to mine and film too.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


Bandit, this will be interesting to follow … especially if you plan to keep everything except the clothes dryer!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


I'd keep the dryer, good for "distressing" wood!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


Sandra uses one to stain the blanks for her clothes pins, then made a better tumbler.

The Dryer and the Walnut chest will be on the way out of the shop. Lot of the "stuff" sitting around will wind up in the 5 drawers of the chest of drawers to be built. Out of sight, out of mind?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


Is there any thought of painting a couple walls? Cellars are dark enough, when windows don't have to be boarded up. Even one with a coat of white or off-white would make a huge difference for the price of a gallon.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


walls are a light green in colour, for now. Main problem being it is a fieldstone foundation, and a bit damp. Not sure what paint would stick. Other problem being access to the walls to paint them.

Right now, the shop has the feel of one of those Back Alley Pubs. With the workbench being the bar.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


behr (Home Depot) makes such a product. they don't offer to move your stuff away from the walls so you can actually paint them, however. 

my house has such a cellar too, only it's porous brick vs. fieldstone. nothing can be done to waterproof it, short of excavating the outside and applying sealer there. And that's not happening.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *The Dungeon Remodel, the "before" *
> 
> I start tearing things up and out. Took a few pictures of what I need to change down there, in an attempt to at least have some room to stand. The Dryer that needs to leave..
> 
> ...


Not sure what will stick to the parged walls..









Apparently not much will. I have a decent shop light right overhead here. There IS one window…..but it faces out to the alleyway beside the house. Window faces to the northeast. Not a whole lot of light gets in there, this time of year.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Drawing up a Plan*

Not every day that I will try to draw up a plan, usually done inside my overworked brain. Sometimes, though, I need to make a few squiggles on some paper, to help find what size of parts are needed. Such is the case for the Chest o'Drawers project. 5 drawers have been decided on. 2 from 1×8 x 8', 2 from a couple of 1×6 x 8' and one 1×4 x8' . Each 8' plank will make all the parts for one drawer, except for the 1/4" plywood bottoms.

So, a few lines drawn..









The corner posts. I will be using a 4/4×3" x 42-1/2" long Pine board. Four will be needed. And how did I find out how long they needed to be?









By adding up all the marks along the side of it. I start @ 5" above the floor, for the BOTTOM of the bottom drawer. There is aweb frame for the drawer to slide on, and there is a "face frame" member to cover the edge of the web frame. Face frame gets a dovetail to hold it in place.

Height of the first drawer is @ 7-1/2", or about what a normal 1×8 runs. By the time it gets fitted, there should be around 1/16" clearence all around.. Then repeat right up to the top of the side. Top drawer is from a 1×4. Face frame above it is a 2" wide board. 
A frame for the top is made from more 4/4 pine, and will have a plywood panel set into rebates around the edges. 









Right now, counting the 1" overhang of the top on the ends, width is looking like…30". Once the sides are cobbled up, I can start making webframes. Will have to figure how wide the frames will need to be.

Ah, those sides.









I start with four planks like this one, and cut an angled foot. Plan right now is to run the Stanley #45 Sash cutter along the "inside" edge, It will give a molded edge on the outside face, and the start of a rebate, on the inside.

I can also make a series of rails ( stiles?) to connect the front and back posts. The one on the bottom and the one at the top will have just one molded edge/rebate. Four in'between ones will get molded edge top and bottom. 
Rebates are to hold a plywood panel. The rails/stiles will get a tenon on each end, to fit in a mortise into the corner posts.

Webframes details..









Chest of drawer will only be 19" deep. I have to hold the front edge of the frames back about 3/4" or so, and hold the back edge in about 1/4" to allow for a back.

So, everything clear as Mud? I'll have to hide The Plan, from Boris and Natasha…..

pending good news thursday, about this knee, I may be able to go and pick up a few boards, and MAYBE make a bit of sawdust. Stay tuned….


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

bandit571 said:


> *Drawing up a Plan*
> 
> Not every day that I will try to draw up a plan, usually done inside my overworked brain. Sometimes, though, I need to make a few squiggles on some paper, to help find what size of parts are needed. Such is the case for the Chest o'Drawers project. 5 drawers have been decided on. 2 from 1×8 x 8', 2 from a couple of 1×6 x 8' and one 1×4 x8' . Each 8' plank will make all the parts for one drawer, except for the 1/4" plywood bottoms.
> 
> ...


Very much how I build.
Sometimes part way through project dimensions change too.
I dont need "SKETCHUP" 
I dont use "20-20" anymore….(That one was nice for kitchens and baths)
I dont use CADD anymore either.
JUST build it.
I dont care if bottom of my planes arent flat.
I dont care if my table saw has OLD fence. THE SAW is old too.
TOO much emphasiss put on BIGGER. NEWER. LOOK how much I spent on these new tools.
Throw your digiatal Micrometers away when setting fence on table saw. 
Use a tape measure ! Use a stick . When I see someone post my fence is out .0001 I laugh my ass off !
Today I am building items from barnboards and reclaimed material. Sometimes the crookeder the better. The crappier the finish the more they pay…....I love it !
Take care man !


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

bandit571 said:


> *Drawing up a Plan*
> 
> Not every day that I will try to draw up a plan, usually done inside my overworked brain. Sometimes, though, I need to make a few squiggles on some paper, to help find what size of parts are needed. Such is the case for the Chest o'Drawers project. 5 drawers have been decided on. 2 from 1×8 x 8', 2 from a couple of 1×6 x 8' and one 1×4 x8' . Each 8' plank will make all the parts for one drawer, except for the 1/4" plywood bottoms.
> 
> ...


Bandit, I want you to throw those ?plans? up in the air, pick them up, and then see if you can figure them out again by this time next week! ;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Drawing up a Plan*
> 
> Not every day that I will try to draw up a plan, usually done inside my overworked brain. Sometimes, though, I need to make a few squiggles on some paper, to help find what size of parts are needed. Such is the case for the Chest o'Drawers project. 5 drawers have been decided on. 2 from 1×8 x 8', 2 from a couple of 1×6 x 8' and one 1×4 x8' . Each 8' plank will make all the parts for one drawer, except for the 1/4" plywood bottoms.
> 
> ...


I work with a Single Brain Cell form of Sketch Up, most of the times. Only when I need to figure out sizes for some sort of cut list….do I draw anything up.

Depending what the lumber is like next weekend ( I hope) some sizes may change. Just nice to have a reference point for what I need to cut up. Drawer sizes might change, depending on the boards I get.

Need to get to making sawdust….asap! Sitting around makes me grumpy…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

bandit571 said:


> *Drawing up a Plan*
> 
> Not every day that I will try to draw up a plan, usually done inside my overworked brain. Sometimes, though, I need to make a few squiggles on some paper, to help find what size of parts are needed. Such is the case for the Chest o'Drawers project. 5 drawers have been decided on. 2 from 1×8 x 8', 2 from a couple of 1×6 x 8' and one 1×4 x8' . Each 8' plank will make all the parts for one drawer, except for the 1/4" plywood bottoms.
> 
> ...


You're Grumpy, Canadianchips is Happy, I guess that makes me Dopey. At least until someone shows up and tells me I'm wrong.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Drawing up a Plan*
> 
> Not every day that I will try to draw up a plan, usually done inside my overworked brain. Sometimes, though, I need to make a few squiggles on some paper, to help find what size of parts are needed. Such is the case for the Chest o'Drawers project. 5 drawers have been decided on. 2 from 1×8 x 8', 2 from a couple of 1×6 x 8' and one 1×4 x8' . Each 8' plank will make all the parts for one drawer, except for the 1/4" plywood bottoms.
> 
> ...


Doctor's office is in Sidney,OH, and so is a Menards…...IF I get the OK to work, I can go on out to menards, and pick a few boards out, and get to making a bit of sawdust.

Plan is:\

Build both sides
Build 6 webframes
Assemble them together, and add a back to the case. Once the case is squared up..
Lunchtime!
Dovetail the face frame pieces into place
Build the top frame, and add the plywood top after frame is installed
Set case where it needs to go. set up to build drawers..
Dinner time!. Next day?
Start to build each drawer, have it fitted to it's opening, before starting on the next. 
Each drawer will get a pair of knobs installed. Once the drawer is done, I can load it up to make more room in the shop. By the time the top drawer is done, 90% of all the "extra" stuff will be put away.

Finish? Maybe a couple coats of Kilz primer? No need for a Fine Furniture finish down there. Coat of White should be enough.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Dungeon Remodel, stage 1*

Well really two stages today….the main event was this afternoon. Then I went back down to do a wee bit more, as a stage 2….....didn't quite work out. Leg was having issues towards the end. Sitting here with an ice pack on the leg, and a Norco pill in me.

Anyway…here we go….

I removed the brace till from it's perch, and placed the electric grinder in it's place. I needed a couple other toys to move aside….and then try to remove the plane till. Had to unload the planes, stashed them on the Boss' washer (Shhhh!) Until I could reload them again. First were the two smaller items in the way..









Small belt sander, and the scrollsaw were now off the new location for the tills. I found out I had used that scrollsaw a bit more than I thought..

















I still had the drill press to move,,carefully…

And I think it will stay right there. Swept the top of the dresser off, and installed both tills..









With the idea that the planes will see more use than the drills. That one brace, without the wood grip? It has been replaced by a better one. I also cleaned the top of the walnut tool chest off….









This was after a coat of rattle can shine was added. Decided to take a break for a while…..

After supper tonight, I wandered back down to the shop. I installed a few of the power toys into their new homes..









The little hand crank grinder can move as needed, though. I slid the tool chest out, and Igor tried to clean the floor up









But, when I went to take his picture, he jumped on the broom and flew away, leaving me holding the trash bags…









While the chest was out, I decided to empty it out. Found a backsaw down in there, and a tote..









Once those were put away. I was left with this..








Chest doesn't weigh all that much 15-20 pounds, but it is a bit hard to carry up the stairs. So, it has been shoved back to where it was, for now.

Tomorrow is a Follow Up on this knee. I think I'll just take the day off from the remodel. IF I can get the chest out of the way, I have that crowded corner to rearrange…..So I'd like to be able to stash a few things where the chest is sitting now. And try to find out where Igor flew off to…

Stay tuned, might be a couple days….


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

bandit571 said:


> *Dungeon Remodel, stage 1*
> 
> Well really two stages today….the main event was this afternoon. Then I went back down to do a wee bit more, as a stage 2….....didn't quite work out. Leg was having issues towards the end. Sitting here with an ice pack on the leg, and a Norco pill in me.
> 
> ...


I'm speechless. If it weren't for the occasional electric motor, I'd think it was a medieval dungeon.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Dungeon Remodel, stage 1*
> 
> Well really two stages today….the main event was this afternoon. Then I went back down to do a wee bit more, as a stage 2….....didn't quite work out. Leg was having issues towards the end. Sitting here with an ice pack on the leg, and a Norco pill in me.
> 
> ...


Hence the name of my shop…The Dungeon Shop.

walnut Chest has been carried up out of the shop. My son had come home from work, so I had him carry it up stairs. Which he did without the slightest problem. Figures. So…now I can slide a few stands into the open area where the chest used to be, while I rearrange the rest of the stuff. might need another trash bag..or two..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Dungeon Shop Remodel, Stage 3, and....*

A bit of woodworking, too. Was at a standstill on moving things around, decided to at least start on the chest of drawers build. I had an old pine 4×4 in the shop. Decided I could resaw it down for a few parts. Trying to get a few 4/4 by 2" wide blanks made up. Once those were resawn, I had to plane them smooth and square, well, at least ONE was done. I also set up a fancy plane, to do a bit of molding work on the now squared up blank…









A Stanley No.45, with that big,old Sash cutter on board. The idea was to add a molded edge and a rebate to the side pieces, something like this..









The rebates are to hold 3/8" thick plywood panels. I cut a 1-1/2" long teono on one end, then figured out how long to make the part, with another such tenon on the end. Cross cut to overall length with the Mitre Box, and then a backsaw to form the tenon. Cleaned up with a chisel. 









One down, a bunch to go, got the rest cut to length..









So, now Ihave four more to work on. First, I need to rearrange the shop, and get that HUGE Mitre Box off my bench, it has it's own bench to sit on. Ok, today was moving day, in that some things were more out of the way…









These can sit here, until time to put them away. Got the broom and dustpan (and a rake!)and cleaned to space just emptied out..









Now, that tool chest, and that bench can switch places. More stuff to sweep up. Neither really wanted to slide across the floor. Finally got things moved a bit, and brought back the rest of the stuff. 









The bench for the mitre box went where the tool chest was, sitting right up against the workbench, and beside the main bandsaw. A small bandsaw (scroll work) is back in that corner, then the tool chest. I can still get into it, as needed. The router table is sitting out, and infront of the lathe. I can move the RT as needed when the lathe is being used….









I still have plenty of room to work in there, the Mitre Box is where I can use it. I almost filled a Large Contractor's Trash bag…..and Shop Cat tried to help…









Not very happy,though. Anyway, Mitre Box is now off my workbench, so now I can get back to wood working..









Since I need to build that Chest of Drawers to be able to get rid of that old dryer. I can build each of the five drawers, and get them fitted, and then fill them up as I go. Mitre Box is now almost right under the shop light, so I should be able to see what I'm doing.

Now….I need someone with a strong back, to carry that trash bag upstairs, and outside..

Stay tuned….I may get some more wood working done, the next time I'm here….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> *Dungeon Shop Remodel, Stage 3, and....*
> 
> A bit of woodworking, too. Was at a standstill on moving things around, decided to at least start on the chest of drawers build. I had an old pine 4×4 in the shop. Decided I could resaw it down for a few parts. Trying to get a few 4/4 by 2" wide blanks made up. Once those were resawn, I had to plane them smooth and square, well, at least ONE was done. I also set up a fancy plane, to do a bit of molding work on the now squared up blank…
> 
> ...


Looks to be some very nice tools hidden away in the dungeon.

Lots of work for just one person as welll.

So my suggestion is send a WO to your reserve buddies and put on a meal for return of service, it will be all done in no time.

And take a photo or two of them crawling all over the place!


----------



## makeBrooklyn (Aug 20, 2016)

bandit571 said:


> *Dungeon Shop Remodel, Stage 3, and....*
> 
> A bit of woodworking, too. Was at a standstill on moving things around, decided to at least start on the chest of drawers build. I had an old pine 4×4 in the shop. Decided I could resaw it down for a few parts. Trying to get a few 4/4 by 2" wide blanks made up. Once those were resawn, I had to plane them smooth and square, well, at least ONE was done. I also set up a fancy plane, to do a bit of molding work on the now squared up blank…
> 
> ...


Nice, I am quite jealous. I live in a third floor apartment in brooklyn and my shop is 4'x6' also who doesn't covet a stanly 45!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Working on the storage dresser*

Muddle through a bit more with that Stanley #45…..wasn't quite right. But..









I had these four to get done, somehow. Came up with the idea that IF I drilled a hole where the tenons will be, I could then attach the part to the side of the bench, so the fence wouldn't hit anything along the way…









needed to countersink for the screws. Tried a few more times with the 45…









Things still weren't quite right. Tenons were cut on the few blanks I did get done..









Shoulder cuts were on this big, old saw. Cheek cuts were by a backsaw…..then clean this thing up..









Legs were getting crampy, stopped for the night. 
Well, this morning, I tore the Stanley #45 down, and gave it a good tune up. The Sash cutter's bevel? instead of being flat, it had a "Beer Belly" reground that back to flat, and a Dremel to refine the curved part. Short rods were removed, and long rods were installed. Skates needed stoned a bit. Finally got the plane all set up and ready to go..









Skates were set a bit better, and set apart the same distance. Same with the fence, but it is now just outside of the skate. Allows the skate to rest on the work. gave the plane a try..









Besides reading the grain a bit better, I started in the middle of the blank, and worked my way towards the ends. 
Still needed a few other planes to help out..
Ok, what happened? Server not found? App error? I'll try again as a edit









Better. Block plane to refine the curved part, shoulder plane for the rebate, junior jack plane to work on the top edge's tearout. Finally got five parts laid out..









Only to find out I need SIX. Plus six for the other side's rails. Grrrrr. Decided to at least get a start on a couple corner posts, instead..









Sawn to 42-1/2" long, I'll need to resaw these to 4/4" thick, and 3" wide. And then use the 45 on the "best" edges, as well. Will need to do a stopped dado to house each rail's tenon, and cut a 45 into the molded edge where the two meet…almost like a "Cope & Stick" sort of thing. Taking a long lunchbreak, might get some more stuf done later/

Once the Dresser is done, then that old dryer can be removed, with the dresser moving into it's place. Might take awhile, at this rate. Stay tuned…


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Working on the storage dresser*
> 
> Muddle through a bit more with that Stanley #45…..wasn't quite right. But..
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Working on the rails....*

Ok, last night, I snuck back to the shop…did a bit of chisel work. 








But wasn't happy with the results..









And decided to "daylight" the mortise into a dado. I kept the waste piece, added some glue, and a clamp, and let it sit all night..









Then today, I removed the clamp, and worked on a few more dados. Nothing fancy to them, just a lot of chisel work..









laid out to match the tenon that will go here. Last night I had #4 and #3 done. This is for #2. Wide chisel, to chop down around the edges. Then a backsaw for a bit. Then with the bevel down, I chopped towards the sides, and then with the bevel up, came in from the edge..









Making the chips fly. Got the dado about cleaned out..










And did a test fit. Looking to make things flush through here..









Nice and flush, but why the gap? Well, when i trim the ends to "cope" the molding..









And do the same at the dado..









Things slide up nice and tight, and the gap goes away…..I use a coping saw to finese the fit of the 45s..









Ok, Got #2 done….looked around for #1? Well, I guess I need to make that rail. Test fitted the others that are done..









There is one more double-sided rail and a top rail to go. Making a 5 drawer chest of drawers. Cleared away this stuff and started to get set up to make another rail, or three…









Not every day you will see the bench this cleaned up. Rail blank needed surfaced S4S, as it was bit rough-sawn..









Got out the Stanley #5-1/2 Jack plane, and a square or two. 









Doesn't take all that long to do, I also was checking for square as I went..









Once I had the 1" x2" blank all square and smooth, I could set up the Stanley 45 and a couple other planes









I used a couple older drills, to make a countersunk pilot hole for the screws..









Got one edge all nicely molded, flipped it, drilled it, and molded the other edge. Then I marked where the tenons would be on each end. Mitre Box to cut down to the tenon. The a few other tools to finish the tenons..









Backsaw made the rip cut, cleaned up with both a chisel and a rasp. Square to check things out….Whew.

Since things were set up to do some S4S on the blanks, I went and planed the rest of the rail blanks I had on hand. Made sure they were all the same size, too. Then set up to surface a stile/corner post..









42-1/2" long…..that will be a LOT of hand plane work…..I think I need a break instead. Maybe AFTER Supper, I might try my luck? Stay tuned, we be getting there….


----------



## ChristopherJames (May 25, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> *Working on the rails....*
> 
> Ok, last night, I snuck back to the shop…did a bit of chisel work.
> 
> ...


Looks like things for the storage cupboard are really shaping up mate! Can't wait to see what else you have in store from here! Keep the rest of us updated on the work. We'll all be eagerly waiting to see your final product and your work room is going to look tons better for it with everything in a proper place!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Dresser build, side 1 is complete,almost*

Well spent one hour getting some things caught up….the second corner post was jack planed to remove all the saw marks, and the a Stanely#7c was run around a while.
.








Until it was all flat and smooth. Clamped the new post to the old post, to do a bit of lay out work..









So I could transfer the dados' locations better









While I was down in the shop, and laying out parts..









I tried out the "new" bandsaw jig. Been having troubles doing resaws, so figured this could help..









Seemed to help out. Just a 1×6 scrap, with the end cut into a point. Point was right at the tooth line…









I went ahead and resawed the last 2 rails for the second side.

Today was the day some assembly was to take place…..meh, at least that WAS the plan. First, I needed to chop 6 stopped dados in the second corner post, since the first post was done. Set things up at the bench, might as well be comfy while chopping away, right?









I could clamp the corner post as needed, and work from one end to the other. Started at the top rail…









and work my way down, testing each rail for fit…









First few were easy enough, but then this mess arrived..









They would show up here…..oh well, strop the chisel on the pants leg of my jeans, do a little saw work, and chop away the worst of the mess..








not too hateful? The over-cuts are ok, I have to remove that area, anyway, to fit the joint. Finally got all six rails fitted. Got out a NEW bottle of glue, and a pack of screws. Drilled a few pilot holes, counter sunk the holes, and started to assemble the rails..trying to keep things square, too..









Worked my way along, until I could stand the mess up…









Set things up to attach post #1 to the rails…....ok, I need clamps? Two rails were a tad too short, another needed drawn in tight….Finally got it close. I can go back and fill in a couple gaps, later. Set the assembled frame out of the way, and started cutting plywood panels…..custom fitted to each location, mind you…..got all of theose fitted, but not glued in place, yet….









been a LONG four hours down here, I am plumb tuckered out. Maybe later, or tomorrow, I can start again?

For now, I may just spread some glue around, and get the panels to stay put…...stay tuned….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> *Dresser build, side 1 is complete,almost*
> 
> Well spent one hour getting some things caught up….the second corner post was jack planed to remove all the saw marks, and the a Stanely#7c was run around a while.
> .
> ...


Looks like lots of great chopping and thumping done there bandit
What grade of stropping compound do you use with your jeans?
Let me know your birthday and address and I will send you a new tape.
That should make life easier for an"old" bloke on the next side.

BTW how did you go organising your reserve buddys for a working bee?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Dresser build, side 1 is complete,almost*
> 
> Well spent one hour getting some things caught up….the second corner post was jack planed to remove all the saw marks, and the a Stanely#7c was run around a while.
> .
> ...


Have a couple of them coming here in a week or so….

Jeans are brand new,,will be using one of the better rails as a pattern, and cut the 6 new rails ( for side 2) all the same size. And they will be left alone during the fitting out. Expect a bit tighter tolerances the second time around.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*The dresser build, side #2 is started...*

After a few other items were taken care of. Got an early wake up call this morning. Seems one of the Shop Cats caught a small Black Bat. She even brought it upstairs to show off her catch….squeaking all the time….of course, the bat got away from her. Finally trapped the little critter under a broom. And with the help of the dust pan to hold the critter, I did a Catch & Release, right out the back door of the house. Last seen, the bat was flying west, as fast as it could go…

After lunch, decided to at least get a glue up done. The plywood panels in side 1 needed to be glued in place…









So, I popped one panel out, spread a bead of glue all along the rebates, popped the panel back in, and then nailed it in place, then did another, and another. Until all the panels were done. Before I could set this aside, I drew a line across the top, with a framing square, both posts were a bit too long. 









tried the handsaw, first, and then the cordless cicularsaw after that. Then, I could stand the side up, and out of the way. In fact, I cleared the entire benchtop, and even planed a few rough spots flat, again..









Not every day the bench is this clear. I had the 6 blanks for the side 2's rails saw to almost the right size….almost.









Yeah, so….I took the shortest one of the group, and used it to mark the rest for length….then each rail was hauled around to the mitre box, and trimmed down. I wound up adding a thing strip of scrap onto the deck of the saw, so the saw could cut all the way through the parts. Finally got six the same length…









But they needed to be surfaced S4S to finish them up. mainly width, and thickness needed to be the same in all six parts. I set up a combo square to check the progress. 









Most of the parts had one "bad" edge, and one bad face. An old Stanley No. 5 jack plane seemed to work nicely, enough. iron has no camber, though. Finally got all six the same size…









Not sure what year the plane was made in, whenever Stanley had an orange logo on the lever cap. Set this mess aside. Have one more 2×4 x 8'. I needed to crosscut to get two posts the same length as the first two…42-3/8" long..









Then set up the bandsaw for some resaw work….set the jig 3" from the blade. and began sawing the first post….the blade stopped dead in the cut, about a foot to go…....OK, had to tear things done….one, the cool block on the left side of the guide was too tight, fixed that….there was a LOT of Pine Gunk on that side of the blade, too..

Left the cover off, and started the saw, to see how it would run….wheels need scraped. Got that done on the run. Since I had the old file handy, I scraped off the gunk on the blade, staying away from the teeth as they went by. Got things back together, and made the rest of the resaw saws…..sawdust needed to be cleared a lot during the cut for the 1" thickness cut….slabbed off almost 1/2" by 3".....takes awhile. 









First one was hardly bowed at all,....second one? Of course it just had to bow. I clamped things up, trying to pull both as flat as can be, and will let them sit in a corner for a few days…









With those two out of the way, for now, I can set up to make the rails. Still have the Stanley 45 all set up….









Need to figure out which edges to plane. I also will trim for the tenons, and make sure all six are the same length between the tenons. I'll use the top rail on side #1 as a pattern. Location and number of knots to determine which edge gets the molding. Been a long, eventful day…..maybe tomorrow, I can settle in for some easier stuff,eh? Stay tuned, sooner I get side #2 done, sooner I can build some web frames and drawers….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*That dresser build, side 2 rails are done...*

Ok, spent a bit over 2 hours in the shop today. Since the rails were all ready to go, might as well get them done.

Still had the stanley 45 set up, so a lot of this type of work was done..









But, being a Monday, has having a problem with this set up. Not with the plane, but how I was holding the part to be planed….too many screw holes. Decided to address that problem..









Piece of 1×6 scrap, held flush with the top of the bench. Two screws to attach. Now, it doesn't matter where the parts are screwed to the scrap. Later, I can just rip the bad strip off.

Anyway, After each and every rail was finish being molded, I tried to cut the tenons. I needed the space between the two tenons to be as close to the exact length as the pattern called for. pattern being the top rail in side #1.

I had already added a scrap to the deck of the mitre box, as there had been issues with not cutting all the way through stuff. First off, a single screw now holds the scrap to the deck, to prevent it from sliding around. 
Next, a pencil line was drawn on the scrap, to show where the end of the tenon would be. All i had to do was barely touch that line with each end of the part, do a bit of saw work..









By crosscutting down to the bottom of the molded edge. Which left this much beyond the saw…









I think you might just make out the pencil line. Now, the other day when i was sawing away the waste from the tenons, a backsaw was used. Was not the quickest way, nor the straightest way. Hmm..decided to use a jig on the bandsaw. Same jig I used for resaw work. I set the jig so that the waste was between the blade and the jig..









I could then sit the part up on an edge, and saw the waste off. A quick clean up with a chisel. and od to the next part. Between the jigs, I was able to make all six rails come out almost exactly alike..








Normal Mondays in the shop usually end up with something thrown against a wall, or something broken….none of that happened this time. I do know that the Stanley 45 will make a mess on the floor…









I even checked this stack with a square, all are within a 1/16" of each other. Not too bad for a Monday?

And this would have been the third time I swept the place today. No wonder Igor quit. 
Maybe tomorrow, I can start on the corner posts? So, maybe by this weekend, I can have the casework done?
Stay tuned…


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *That dresser build, side 2 rails are done...*
> 
> Ok, spent a bit over 2 hours in the shop today. Since the rails were all ready to go, might as well get them done.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this Saturday if I can get up there…we should still be on for the get together, right?

Chris


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *That dresser build, side 2 rails are done...*
> 
> Ok, spent a bit over 2 hours in the shop today. Since the rails were all ready to go, might as well get them done.
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Dresser build: side #2 is done..*

Plus a few other chores were started. 
Corner posts were hit with the stanley 45's sash cutter..









First I needed to joint and edge, and flatten the sawn face. Then run the sash cutter a bit. Then some lay-out work









I transferred rail locations from side #1 to these posts, I also found the angle to cut the bottom foot detail..









One was a hair off, took care of that later, time for a LOT of chisel work..









tools used, amongst of things. Square, a mallet, and a bandaid..
Got some pine pockets made.









Each rail was fitted to a pocket, and marked as to which end was which. 









Part of the fun was making these "coped" joints come out right. Got one post done, and started in on the second one….









Just barely grazed the chisel….made a mess. Chisel just might be sharp enough. 









Assembly time. I started a couple screws at one end, then clamped things in place. I used the clamps to also pull the width down to be the same all along the sides. I did use a cordless drill to do pilot holes, but the rest was done by hand..









Yep, that be a Yankee screwdriver. I had made a Phillips bit for this one. The brace has the counter sink bit. The yankee was fairly easy to use, to drive all of these screws..
















Set the side aside for the night, even left a bit of DNA behind…
S









A bed of Elmer's and two screws per joint, checking with a square as i went..

Ok, this morning was rebate time. Tried two planes to see which was easiest to do this job with, the 45 or the #78?









They were about the same, good points and bad. The rebate is to house a plywood back. Then it was time to install a few more panels..









Side #2 was an empty frame, and needed some panels installed. Each needed to be fitted glued and nailed. Used a block plane to fine tuned the fit. 








Finally got them all done. I left the side on the bench for a while, had some measurements to figure out









Plan was ..ok, but lacking in figures. Needed a "set-back" from the front edge by the thickness of the face frame. After a lot of tape measure work, and a little crosscut work….had a couple parts to check on the layout.









Then I could do a lot of crosscuts, and stacked up tomorrow's chore









I still have to cut the kickers, but these are all the other parts for the web-frames. Once the figuring was done, I could set the completed side #2 beside Side #1









And call it a night. Last two days have been rough…about 9 hours total…
Next time, I will be building those web-frames….stay tuned.


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> *Dresser build: side #2 is done..*
> 
> Plus a few other chores were started.
> Corner posts were hit with the stanley 45's sash cutter..
> ...


I have quite a few hand tools but I get tired just seeing what you people do with them. I don't have that much ambition or my tools are not tuned good enough to do those things.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Dresser build: side #2 is done..*
> 
> Plus a few other chores were started.
> Corner posts were hit with the stanley 45's sash cutter..
> ...


I used to do one of these in a weekend, when the shop was all power tools. taking a lot longer this way, but seems to be more fun. I doubt iF i can build 5 drawer in one afternoon, 3/4 overlay, with half blind dovetails for the front. Twas easy back in the power tool days….but got to be too much like a job. After 130+ of these Chest of Drawers, yeah, too much like work. plus having to sell everything I made.

This way is more fun. Quieter, I can take my time to get something done just right. This isn't work, this is just practice.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Web-Frames, part 1*

Mainly setting up jigs and stops..and more jigs. Had a lot of parts to make, and half of them had to look like this, on one end. The trick was how to get them all done…quickly..









This is what I needed to make…times 24. I had 12 short rails that needed a tenon on both ends. This one was done the old, slow way. Needed something a little bit faster, and..have them all match each other. I used the "prototype" to help set a couple stops on the mitre box.. mainly the depth stops









just under the saw guide, there is a brass stop. I loosen the set screw and raised the stop up to where I needed it to be. Front and back guides have these stops. I set the saw on the tenon of the prototype, then adjusted the guides and stops to where the saw will not cut into the tenon. I also needed a "stop block" so I could slide the next part in, make the cut, and go right to the next cut..









Just a scrap of pine, screwed in place. Biggest thing was to keep the saw dust from scooting things back. Finally made all 46 cuts…..Elbow was a bit tired. There wasn't a way to use the mitre box for the cheek cuts, however.

Had a re-saw jig on the bandsaw. Reset that so the waste fell to the right of the saw blade…









Slide a rail in with the rig, make the cut, waste falls to the side, rotate or flip the rail, and do it again. Then stack the finished rail with the rest of them..









So, counting the prototype ( which also got some of this work done) there are now 24 tenons. The other end of these 12 rails looks just the same. Tenons made, now I need a place to put them.

Dug up an old jig, from a few years back. It did need an "update" of sorts. Two pieces were too tall now. Removed them, and made two the right height. Spacing was too wide…..









Clamped a long rail between the two new side pieces, Re-drilled a few screw holes, and added the "base" for the jig. Jig was then installed on the bench top, right over a leg ( to reduce any "bounce")









So, how does this jig work? I place a long rail between the sides, and use a pair of ViseGrips Finger clamps to hold the rail in place. I could then take one short rail, trace out where the tenon was on to the rail's edges. I marked which short rail went where on the long rails. And used the short rail to check for fit.

First off, I needed to a bit of saw work..









Saw is at an angle, as I didn't want to over cut too much. I stayed just inside the lines, better too tight than too loose a fit. Next up, a bit of chisel work..









A Mortise chisel ( sized to match) chopped down at the far end. Then i just popped the waste out. Wider chisel to help clean things out, and fine tune the fit….if needed..









Sometimes, I do get lucky. Then I can release the clamp, turn the rail end for end and do it all over again.
Jig will hold a completed frame with ease..









So I can check for square, if need be. Each frame needs four mortises done…takes a bit of time, as I wnt a good, tight fit. No gaps. I also cut a few "Kickers" to go along with the frames.

Kickers? These are 1×2s set to the underside of the frames. They are they to keep a drawer from tipping down when the drawer is opened. usually one dead center on a frame will do.









Unlike the rails, these will get a screw and spot of glue on each end. The connects for the rails will be glued and nailed in place. Will need to drill a few mounting holes into the short rails. Frames are screwed to the sides of the case, right in the rails in the sides. No wood movement to worry about, that way. 
Well, today started about 1130 in the morning, and ended after 3 pm. Long day, and this was all I got done…









Just half of the frames are sitting there. I need to get the rest done, so I can clear the bench off. THEN I can do some assembly. Been a long day/week, but things are starting look up. So, stay tuned for "Part 2" of the frame story…


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Web-Frames, part 1*
> 
> Mainly setting up jigs and stops..and more jigs. Had a lot of parts to make, and half of them had to look like this, on one end. The trick was how to get them all done…quickly..
> 
> ...


Very nice work, cannot wait to see it tomorrow!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> *Web-Frames, part 1*
> 
> Mainly setting up jigs and stops..and more jigs. Had a lot of parts to make, and half of them had to look like this, on one end. The trick was how to get them all done…quickly..
> 
> ...


Looks good,...However I am not sure about the health aspects of stacking woodwork on the wifes washing machine though, she may get a bit agitated!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Case work....*

Well, I got all the frames done. Was stacking them up to get them out of the way…..and found a couple without the predrilled mounting holes done….PITA to do when everything is glued up. Got the first side up on the bench, and started attaching web-frames, using a framing square to keep things lined up..









Soon enough, had all the frames installed..









Then the fun part, I needed to get this mess OFF my bench, the second side ON my bench, and then the first side set on top. Luckily for me, help arrived yesterday. And, before all the tours were started, we moved things around so I could attached side 2…..

BURP!! Still recovering for that most excellent day, yesterday. Thank you, Chris and Andrew!

Ok, back to work, I think…..went to attach side 2…..something was holding the frames off the side…...had to dig out a chisel, and dig out a pocket for the frames to sit down into..









Up where the face rails go. way in the back? open a rebate right on out. Frames now sit down onto the sides rails. Screws hold a lot better, too. Ok, flip the case on it's back….









Added a clamp to hold the case to the bench…not a whole lot of room there…
Started work on the rails to make it look like a face frame was used. Each rail was 1/2" longer on each end…why?









Because there is a half-blind dovetail to be sawn on the ends. Well, at least the tails. Then I traced around them, and chopped out the "sockets" they will fit into. Got both ends done, spread some Elmer's on the mating parts, and the front edge of the web-frame. I used a pipe clamp to pull the sides tight. But, I needed more clamp..









As I wanted things clamped down to set the glue. One clamp was needed to make the middle of the web-frame flush with the top edge of the rail. Got two such rails done….did not have enough clamps to go on. I did cut the rest of the rails to their needed length. ...Then the Boss wanted to go "shopping".

Brought home a 4×4 sheet of 1/4" plywood. Also a couple 2×2s. part of the panel will be for the back of the case, the rest will go into a frame I'll make for the top. We also got a "upgrade" camera, so maybe people will quit complaining about photos hurting their sensitive eyes…..

Stay tuned….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Face frame rails are done*

Decided just to carry on, regardless of the camera "issues".

Had to clear things out a bit, so I could rotate the case. It is sitting on both the work bench, and the power tool bench. Needed a way to chop dovetail sockets, and being out in mid-air wasn't going to work. One pipe clamp to keep things in place.

Laid out some tools, to mark out the tails for the dovetail connection..









Combo square to mark a line 1/2" in from the end, then adjust to mark a line all the way around. Bevel gauge is set to the dovetail's angle. Bandsaw to make a cut or two..









Then repeat for the other end. Use the completed rail to mark out for a socket..









I could only do one side of the case. The other was a bit too far away to reach. Once it was marked out, a chisel was used..









To chop out a socket for the tail to go into. 









I tried to stay inside the lines…ok, all but the top rail were done like this, the top rail was a little different..









As the top is flush with the top of the sides. Did make things a bit easier to do. Ok, got one side done, could not glue anything up, just yet. Had to rotate the case 180, and work my way down the other side. Once those were done….I could at least glue and clamp the rails as each was done..









Pipe clamp to pull the side in a bit, as they wanted to flair out at the edge. Other clamps to attach the rail to the web-frame's front edge, and make sure they were flush. Worked along until the four rails were done, making a total of six..









I think I still had one or two pipe clamps left over. Will let this mess sit here, until the glue dries. Still have use of the bandsaw, so…I set up the jig, to make a 1" thick resaw cut. Top gets a frame that is 1" thick. 









So, this thin slab just had to go. I need to make the other long rail, and have already saw the two end rails. Mitered corners, need a rebate for the plywood panel to sit into, and maybe a molded edge around the outside edges? Once I can get all those clamps off, and put away…I can try to flip the case over onto it's now completed front, and see about adding a plywood back. Might be interesting to cut a sheet of plywood down to size for that…. Stay tuned….


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Face frame rails are done*
> 
> Decided just to carry on, regardless of the camera "issues".
> 
> ...


I have the Craftsman table saw running again in my shop if you need help. In a few weeks I should have a VFD for the Delta Unisaw hooked up, we can then cut a few thousand sheet of plywood if you wish.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*A back for the case, and...*

And a frame for the top gets a start. Well, the other night, I snuck back down to the shop, meaning merely take the clamps off, and put the clamps away…...wound up doing a bit more.

Once the clamps were off, I flipped the case onto it's front. I used one pipe clamp to hold it onto the top of the bench. Didn't want it to fall off onto the floor…

Slapped the sheet of plywood in place, and marked out where to try the cuts at. Cordless circular saw was just about eye-level…..made all the cuts. Somehow. Had just enough screws to attach the back to the case…..and set the case onto the floor, on it's on four feet..









Since I already had the resaw work done, I did a bit of joinery work…I cut 45 degree mitres on the "short rails" 









Mainly with this old saw. I had to trim the ends a bit anyway..









Yep, a bit rough. I used these to mark out a fancy cut on the Long Rails..









Then left for the night….
Today was a plane day. I used a cambered jack to remove the wavy stuff and the saw marks. To hold things still long enough for that to happen, I added a couple blocks to the bench top..









There was this stop block. It did have a "V" cut on one side, to capture beveled cuts. About the same as the one I added to the end vise..









That way, I could use the vise, and not worry about hit things with the planes..









A cambered jack plane to start. It worked fast getting rid of the waves from the resaw, and the saw marks…Next









On the long rails, I used a No.6c small jointer plane to smooth out the gouges left by the cambered jack. It also jointed the long edge. On the shorter rails, a slightly shorter plane was used..









A Stanley No. 5-1/2 Jumbo Jack. Ok, I now had all four rails surfaced S4S. Needed to set up a sash cutter plane..









Problem here was how to hold onto the short rails, and not have the fence on the Stanley 45 hitting stuff. Unlike the side's rails in the case, that were on an edge, these had to be flat on the bench….or, like above. Screws are counter sunk, and are in the places that will be used to join the frame together. Short rails just hung onto the side of the bench. The rebate side of the sash cutter only cut so wide…..and left a ridge to the outside..









Just the way this cutter was set up. Rounded edge ( molded edge) was to the outside. The little ridge was removed with a ward's (Stanley) #78. Clean up was with the old woodie shoulder plane and the block plane. 









Was getting a bench-full of tools… On the long rails, since a mounting holes was IN the rebate area, I could counter sink a screw to hold the rail to the bench, long enough to make the molding profile…..but, the sash cutter left a 1/2" wide ridge along the out side edge…..78, or the shoulder plane was having a hard time taking a 1/4" high by 1/2 wide slab…..so…









I used that Cambered jack. Got down fast, but when it got close, i switched back to the 78 and shoulder plane. 
I got all the molded edges done, rebate flattened out….time for a test fit….oops, the square cut on the long rails, were not quite right. Square a new line, bandsaw to cut it. I used that screw hole to line up a smaller pilot hole in the matching half of the joint. With both pieces in the vise, and lined up just right, a screw was driven home..









No glue, as of yet, test fit only. Tomorrow, I can get the other three corners fitted, and a cross brace dovetailed in.

Brace runs from front to back, about the same area as the kickers. It gets dovetailed to the long rails, and is set even with the rebates. It's main job is to support the middle of the 1/4" plywood top panel. Secondary job is to keep the rails from bowing out. More saw & chisel work…..keeps up, and I'll have to sharpen them up before I do the 5 drawers…

Shoulders are sore, a 2-finger pain killer is sitting here on my desk. I think that will be more than enough, for one day. Waded around ankle deep in shavings today….even swept the floor three times. Well, until the next episode, stay tuned…...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Top is done....*

So, I am getting close to drawer building time?

Ok, decided a 2 hour tour today would be about all this old body could handle….
Started to build the frame for the top….had a few things to "finesse" first. One end of the long rail was a bit too thick…..marked out where to remove the excess wood….bandsaw to remove the worst and a plane to smooth things out. The mitre cuts were a bit off, re-did those, and made sure the rails matched each other.

I found out that IF I set the parts upside down on the case….









That the rebates slipped right down over the edges of the case, instant square. Once each corner fit just right, a pilot hole was drilled, and a blob of glue added. Fitted back together, and a screw installed. Got this end done, and added a screw to hold the other end still, long enough to attach the other short rail. I also made a cross brace, and, since the frame was together, I could mark the brace for length. I cut a dovetail "tail" on each end, and then marked out where it went on the long rails..









Well, at least that hole will leave….I clamped the rail into the end vise, and used the backsaw to cut inside the angled lines. Then, I used a chisel and a mallet to remove the waste..









Then repeated on the other rail. Then a test fit..









Ok, add some glue, and install the brace.









not only does it help keep the rails from bowing out, it supports the top's panel enough that I can stand on it ( BTDT)and is a place to glue and nail it down. I used a combo square to even the spacings on each end, and front to back. Got it close, pilot hole and counter sink for a 2" long screw. Got one corner set, and then worked my way around the "block"..









Ok, with the frame completed and installed, I could size a panel for the top. Cut for length with the circular saw, first. Then after marking for width, a trip through the bandsaw to remove the extra. 









Checked for fit. Pop the panel back out, marked where all the holes and screws were ( kind of hard to see through the plywood). Then a bunch of Elmer's was spread to wherever pine meets plywood…plop the panel down into the glue, and then nail it off. I also had marked the center of the crossbrace, and nailed it down, too. 









Plane is there because the sash molding leaves a ridge. It was standing proud of the plywood panel. I planed away the ridge, and blended it into a more rounded shape with the molding….









I'll come back tomorrow and cover these screw holes with a square plug ( walnut? Cherry? Hmm)and set all the nails into the plywood. Decided to see what it would look like, in it's new home..









And, once that old, nasty dryer is out of there, the new, and improved storage center should fit right in there.

Also bought a few of these "feet" thingys..









Just nail these into the bottom of each corner post. I can add a shim, if needed, too.

Well, the next exciting episode will be about building some drawers for the case. Stay tuned…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Top is done....*
> 
> So, I am getting close to drawer building time?
> 
> ...


I am eagerly waiting the completion.


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Top is done....*
> 
> So, I am getting close to drawer building time?
> 
> ...


Coming right along….


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

bandit571 said:


> *Top is done....*
> 
> So, I am getting close to drawer building time?
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, Bandit … love the dovetailed rails … *Get your Amish on!*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*A drawer is made*

One down, four to go…
Since I was in the area, I stopped at a Home Depot for a few boards…..At the prices they wanted, it will be just a few boards. I think I have enough to at least build three of the five drawers. So, did a bit of measuring, and a bit of crosscutting after I got home..









Wasn't in the mood to use a handsaw, so this old, Vintage saw will have to do….went back upstairs for a while…

Decided to at least test out a different "dovetail saw"....but, first I needed to lay out some lines…..then some pins…then the chisels wanted to join in..one thing led to another, and..









And this corner appeared….hmm, not too bad, but it was getting a bit late…..so late I slept in this morning.

Went to the shop just before lunch…10:30 or so…Needed to cut the other corner's dovetails, and a few other jobs…









Ok, this is the saw used today in the shop, a bit smaller than the usual saws…I usually do pins first, 









Hardest part is figuring out which way these things go, sander was an "eraser" today. Once the lines are cut, it becomes a "dance" with the chisels.









Nothing special or fancy, just an old 1/2" wide chisel and mallet. I chop half way down, flip the board over..









And use a narrower chisel to finish the pins. Then, I use these pins to mark the tails, again trying to keep things going the correct direction…









Then chop out the waste. Since I don't do angled cuts too well, these were done at the bandsaw, leaving the lines by cutting on the waste side. Test fit the two boards..









Ok, the board for the drawer front has a slight cup to it, will pull it in with clamps during the glue up. First, though, I needed some plane work done..









The Stanley #45 set up to plough a groove to house the 5mm plywood bottom. Needed a jig to hold the bards still long enough to make a groove..









First of two jigs today. There is a bench dog, just under the plane, the "black" wood is rough sawn on the other side, more grip that way. Takes a few trips with the plane to get to about 3/8" deep..









Once all three boards were through the jig, I could at least size the fourth board's width . It was resawn down a bit. It becomes the drawer's back. Ok, I have the groove for the bottom to sit in, need a dado for the back to reside in. Some like this…









That cutter there will go into the 45. The dado is about 3/4" wide. And 3/8" deep. First I needed a jig..









Jig #2. One block is attached to the vise, once it is tightened down, the bar is added to keep the board from flipping up out of the jig. The 45 needed some "spurs" 









Going across the grain, this cut the wood ahead of the main cutter. I also added some saw cuts..









On the "exit" side were two cuts, to keep any blowouts at bay, not very big cuts. On the entry side









A little extra, since that was going to break out, at least I could control how wide it got. Then it was a matter of pulling the plane backwards a few (4-5) times ( to let the spurs work) and then push forward enough times that the depth stops bottom out..









Note at the back of the plane, where the skate is showing. Results?









Reset the jig, and do the other drawer's side. getting things about ready for a glue up ( I also had to cut a plywood "bottom" for this drawer..twice)....(first was about 1/8" too wide)..









So, here are four of the five parts for a drawer, clamp it up with some glue..









That "gap" earlier?









Needed a bit of chisel work..









I always bevel the bottom back corner, makes starting the drawer easier….let the glue cure for a few hours…

After a Pizza Hut supper….BURP….I went and removed the clamps, did a bit of hole filling with sawdust and glue….

Tried the fit of the drawer into it's new home….nada? Ok, the one corner post was too thick, stood proud of the plywood side panel. Removed the excess there…try again…meh…sides of the drawer had .."waves" about like this~ so, Jumbo had to take them out..









Stanley No. 5-1/2. made a mess on the floor..









But the sides of the drawer were soon flat. A little sanding here and there, and a final test fit..









And, until there area couple knobs in place, this is as far as the drawer will get push it. Later, I coat the drawer side's bottoms with wax, so the drawer will slide easy. One drawer is done…next?









Well I got down the next 1×8 x 8' plank, and crosscut it. These are for the front and two sides, resawn to the correct height. front is at the correct length. Will take jumbo along all three boards at the same time. The this entire mess of dovetails, grooves, and dados gets repeated again. Stay tuned, if you get bored…


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> *A drawer is made*
> 
> One down, four to go…
> Since I was in the area, I stopped at a Home Depot for a few boards…..At the prices they wanted, it will be just a few boards. I think I have enough to at least build three of the five drawers. So, did a bit of measuring, and a bit of crosscutting after I got home..
> ...


I am still reading Bandit, good job !!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> *A drawer is made*
> 
> One down, four to go…
> Since I was in the area, I stopped at a Home Depot for a few boards…..At the prices they wanted, it will be just a few boards. I think I have enough to at least build three of the five drawers. So, did a bit of measuring, and a bit of crosscutting after I got home..
> ...


Looks like you have been very busy Bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Another drawer, and lessons learned..*

Ok, the first drawer needed a pair of handles installed..









Nothing fancy, just something I happened to have five pairs of. Noticed when I removed the drawer from the case, had a couple spots that needed more work, as the drawer was sticking, right at the back..









Plane is just a #4 sized smoother. Had a couple knots that wanted to bow the side out a bit, planed the spots down, and installed the drawer…









Not too bad, now. lessons learned? Well, making things the correct size, and checking to make sure things fit. And, since I was down in the shop, anyway, I decided to at least get the second drawer started….That WAS the plan…....









Sides and the front were resawn to the right height the other day. left a lot of wavy saw marks…jointed all three edges..

And then started on dovetails. lesson #2: I needed to bring this tool along, to mark a line or two..









Marking Gauge. Set to the thickness of the matching board. I think this is called a "Base Line"? Then the usual suspects showed up, again..









yes, that is a black plastic handled bevel square. I have both a rosewood and a Walnut versions of this Stanley…rather not use them right now, would rather wear this one out. It is set to the angle I use with the dovetails. Kind of lay them out by eye…Lesson #3: work towards the center of a board, when laying out Dovetails…









Pins look better, but I wound up with 7, instead of 6. Oh well, got comfy on the Shop Stool. First, Lesson #4:
I keep the board high in the vise, so I can see all around when marking out. Then I can always lower the board, to make running a saw easier…









Helps also to wax the saw's plate, makes it easier to push. Next up? Need a few chisels set out, and a block of wood (or two) under the board I will be working on. I clamp the board on the scrap boards, onto the bench, I don't want anything moving around..









A rather motely assortment. Tip: Since I wear jeans in the shop, I find the pants leg an easy way to "strop" a chisel as I work. A few pulls on the bevel and the back. Keeps things sharp enough for the work to go on..









other than a "delay" while I flip the board over, pins do not take all that long to do. Lesson #5: I made the pins on both ends. makes is easier to sell which way they go. Yesterday, I got into a Brain Cramp, trying to figure out how the second set of pins went. this way, the pins are there to see. You can see set #1 at the other end of the board. This is for the front of the drawer, and it would look better IF the pins on each end resembled each other..

Ok, drawer sides get the "tails" I marked the insides of all the parts like for top, bottom, inside, and which corner number ( #1 or #2), so to keep things lined up. I then used the end of the front board to mark out where the pins would go through. Again, had a base line marked, and just used a sharp pencil to mark things out. Bandsaw does a way better job doing angled cuts then I can handsaw…









Again, chisels to pop out the waste from both faces of the board. Bandsaw cut is on the waste side of the lines. I can always shave a bit off for a better fit…gave things a dry fit…









Not too hateful. Got the other side done, and tested for fit in the case….much easier to correct things now, instead of when they are glued up









Ok, next the back can be sized to fit, length wise… I also need to make the grooves for the bottom.









Got those done, and then switched the Stanley 45 over to do dados….Lesson #6: the skates need to be flush with the outside edge of the cutter. If not, then the spurs will not do their job. readjust until the skates were where they needed to be, and finished the dados. Then I could mark the back for height, resaw that. I did not remove the saw marks, this time. Saw marks will be covered with the plywood bottom panel. Took a few tries to get THAT sized to fit, so this time around, I made sure it would fit before the saw cut it out.

Then came the clamps and the glue bottle and a few screws..









If you look closely, you will see a couple of them. I drive those into the drawer's back, as I do not rely on just glue alone. When the clamps come off, I'll add a third one to each end. There are also two going through the bottom panel and into the back. Will let this mess sit awhile tonight, doubtful IF I get back to it, until tomorrow.

Then I can sand the drawer a bit, add the knobs, and start on the next drawer. Stay tuned


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Drawer #5, and a bit of Olde School*

Didn't want to bore anyone with the rest of the drawer building. Right now, there are 4 drawers sitting in the case, with a coat of Witch's Brew as a finish of sorts..









Witch's Brew is nothing more than an old quart can, into which any leftover stains and varnishes wind up. Instead of a shelf full of almost empty cans, I have just the one. Went i am ready to use the Brew, I top it off with enough BLO to mix things together.

anyway, I worked off and on today, trying some older tools out, and building Drawer #5..

Crosscuts: Wasn't happy with the cordless Cicular saw….wavy cuts…









So, I tried a couple handsaws. First was a 8ppi D-23…..binding a lot in the cut..then I tried out this fellow..









Disston D-8 crosscut. Seemed to do a better job (might be even better with a better operator)









The 12" combo square wasn't acting right, a bit loose. Dug out that old Stanley square









I can read the numbers, the one closest to the handle is an 8" mark. Once the ends were square, I could then joint the edges, after the excess lumber had been resawn off..









The board WAS a 1×6 x 8'. It had to be resawn down to fit into a space about…4-1/2" high..









These are the two drawer sides. I gathered up the usual suspects to make dovetails with..









Then the usual saw and chisel work..









Then the grooves and dados were done, the back resaw to the right height, and a plywood bottom cut out. 
Time for the clamps..









I had clamp the back together, long enough to drive a few screws. Then removed that clamp, and drove the rest. Along with three to hold the bottom panel in place while the glue dries. Tomorrow, I can remove the other clamps, fit the drawer to the opening, and install the last of these…









So, that is where this Shop Dresser project is, at the moment. i also had to use that Stanley #358 Mitre Box to square a few ends up. Couple of the cuts were a bit long, so the Mitre Box was used to trim them to the correct length, and still be square.

Hopefully, the next time this will be seen, will be when the finish is done, and the project is sitting in it's new spot in the shop. Stay tuned….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Drawer #5, and a bit of Olde School*
> 
> Didn't want to bore anyone with the rest of the drawer building. Right now, there are 4 drawers sitting in the case, with a coat of Witch's Brew as a finish of sorts..
> 
> ...


Dresser is now posted as a project. Will continue the blog about remodel of the shop…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Moving in, and other builds,,*

Well, I got the Shop Dresser all finished up..









So, I cleared the old dryer off, getting ready to haul it out of the basement…where did all that stuff go?









Mostly in the top three drawers..









May need a label as to what went where..









Ok, got things ready to move around…..then the "good dryer" went out of action. The more we dug around in it, the more broken items we found. Decided to just scrap it out. left the pieces separated, and hauled the parts up the stairs, and out the door. Went to a Salvage Yard last Monday…..found almost as much change in the bottom of it, as what the Yard was paying for scrap metal…

Dragged the "old" dryer over to the other's spot..









Plugged in, and hooked up…worked like a charm. Was merely plugged up. Had everyone down there, floors were swept, enough that almost two trash bags full went out the door…took two people to move the dresser into it's new home..









Ran out of Trash Bags, before I could get rid of this mess, though..









Ok, next? Had a bunch of Yankee screwdrivers, and push drills that needed a place to call home….how about a tote ? Where I could keep the tote in a drawer, until I needed one of those tools? had a pile of scraps, might as well make use of some of them. 









Cut a couple "ends". Random angle, whatever looked good. Had ONE long piece of pine, as well. I thought it would be a bottom for the tote, and cut a bunch of dovetail pins..









Well, ran into a grain problem. So, the long board became a side. Did not have a second such board….but I did have some 1/4" Pine plywood…...I added a cleat along one side for something to glue and nail the plywood to…









Got out the glue and clamps. Cleat was glued and screwed in place, plywood was glued and nailed.









Let this sit overnight. Decided I could add a handle to help get the tote out of the drawer. Found a 7/8" dowel, notched both ends. Pilot holes and counter sinks for a screw on each end. 









With a dab of glue to help out. Then fill the tote up..









Drilled a few holes into that cleat, to hold 3 nail sets..









Opened up the fourth drawer down, and tried the fit…









Plenty of room. Looked a bit lonely in there…..got out the old Stanley 45 box, where I keep the Dremel stuff in, nowadays..









But, there wasn't enough room for the other box of stuff..









So, I just closed the lid, and stashed the box under a Tap & Die set..









On top of the dresser. Which leaves another project to work on…









These are my "extra" chisels. I have a decent set I use nowadays, these usually get tossed into a cardboard box, and forgottened, so maybe I can cobble a case to hold all of these? I have an empty shelf under the Mitre Box Bench….Will have to see how much lumber it will involve….stay tuned.

BTW: Dryer brought $3.21 at salvage, and had $2.50 in change in the bottom of the case/cabinet. Not much, but there is a LOT more room in the shop, now. Have a lot of junk/trash to haul out, yet. IF I run out of drawer space for the rest of the "good" stuff, I could always build another dresser…..I might have the hang of building one, now..


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Moving in, and other builds,,*
> 
> Well, I got the Shop Dresser all finished up..
> 
> ...


Inspiring…. I wish I could find the time. I so need to retire.


----------



## Miataguy (Nov 28, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Moving in, and other builds,,*
> 
> Well, I got the Shop Dresser all finished up..
> 
> ...





> Inspiring…. I wish I could find the time. I so need to retire.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Especially considering it was done almost entirely with hand tools at a near zero materials cost. Looks fantastic!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> *Moving in, and other builds,,*
> 
> Well, I got the Shop Dresser all finished up..
> 
> ...


Little scrapyard down the road from me had a guy bring in a complete shopsmith. They put it on the scale and it was worth eight dollars and change and the guy threw a fit. They put it back on his truck for him and he went away mad.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

bandit571 said:


> *Moving in, and other builds,,*
> 
> Well, I got the Shop Dresser all finished up..
> 
> ...


Got to love you old school guys that do everything by hand, can make it perfect, and use everything in thier shop to make great projects…......Way to go


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Need a dresser for chisels, starting up*

Main dresser is done, and almost loaded up. A drawer I had found on the curb during Trash Day provides the start for the next little project. I had that old box of chisels, that needed a better place to hang out in..









This is the drawer I found. I separated the chisels into two groups. The Plastic handle crowd was laid out in the drawer, and some scrap pine was added as dividers..









I'll finish nailing the dividers in place later. There is a place to stash a small chest of drawers/dresser…









I figured that I could use long enough corner posts to reach the floor, and have the part with the drawers sitting on the stretcher. Went out and bought a Pine 1×10 x 8' Gold plated board at Lowes. Did a bit of measuring, and a bit of crosscutting….and some resawing…









I had the main parts for a drawer, and the parts for the two sides…..That square is really 8 pieces. Turns out I only needed 6..oh well. Laid out for some pins, and tails for the front of the drawer..









Set the completed dovetailed parts aside, and started on this..









Each of the corner posts get a groove, just a hair offset. The thicker part is for the inside. Then took a break for a bit…..

Ok, Breaktime is over. Back to the 45 groover..









The corner posts were easy to plough a 1/2" deep groove in. The shorter rails needed a different jig set up..









I had to notch the jig to allow the 45's fence to clear the jig. I needed 4 with a single groove, and two with a groove on each edge. I reset the depth to 3/8" deep..and double checked as I went..









Once the grooves were done, I cut for tenons on each end. Marked out for the plywood panels, and did a dry fit..









There's them long legs, again. Get out the glue, clamps, and nails…..check with a square..









Then set it aside. Thought I had a picture of it sitting in it's spot under the bench…oh well.

With the 45 still set up for plywood grooves, at 3/8" deep, I ran a groove along the inside of the drawer front. That was the easy part….it was when I tried to groove the sides of the drawer..









Had to reset the jig. Block from the vise holds things tight. Got both sides grooved, which left the dado at the back..









Reset the jig, again. Dado is matched to the thickness of the board I am using for the back..









I think it is about 1/2" thick…....I could then put all four sides together, and size up for a plywood bottom..









I even got that panel cut to fit….almost. It will need a bit of fine tuning.. Tomorrow.

Maybe then, I can try to match the other drawer's fancy front? Need to build/glue-up the other side, and then build a few web-frames. Right now? I am plumb tuckered out….stay tuned…


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> *Need a dresser for chisels, starting up*
> 
> Main dresser is done, and almost loaded up. A drawer I had found on the curb during Trash Day provides the start for the next little project. I had that old box of chisels, that needed a better place to hang out in..
> 
> ...


I will be very interested to see how this will work out. I am such a sucker for chisels and gouges that I have way to many. Some I got from you. Need to find a good way to keep them safe.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Frame works, false fronts, and other mishaps.....*

Ok, trying to get caught up here. Had the sides done, and the drawer ready to be glued up. Needed to build some webframes to make this into a case to hold two drawers…









First I set aside a blank to make a false front for the bottom drawer, to ensure it didn't get resawn down to make a the frames…









Caption says this is a tenon cutter. That is only half right, as I have to move the jig one more time..









To make these "dominoes". When all were cut, I wound up with these short rails..









Which left chopping a mortise to match each tenon. Got out an old jig..









And a few toys..









Saw made a few cuts, mortise chisel chopped into the far end, then the waste could be popped right out. Test fit 









Should do the job. I had earlier laid out one of the side assemblies, to help size the frames. I used the existing drawer to mark the length of the log rails… After each frame had it's joints made, I glued clamped and nailed them off









This will be their new home, anyway, and it keeps them out of my way. The third frame was a bit different









As they had these tiny tenons…...which meant I needed to dig a smaller hole..









Needed a "third hand" to help glue the last frame up..









Just glue, for now. I came back later, and added a nail into each tenon. 









Ok, next trip to the shop. I had resawn some pine from the 1×10 plank, to make these face frame parts. They sit in dovetail sockets…..I should have done a half dovetail for the top one….would have saved the blowouts. I used screws to help hold the pieces in place, while the glue dried. Clamps were needed elsewhere..









Before I glued this up, I needed to check for square…..plywood bottom was WAY out. Squared it up,which meant the back was a bit too long. Fixed that. Finally got it into the clamps and set aside for a while. Set the dresser into it's new home for the night..









Now, for a bit of "scale"...that saw is a SKIL Home Shop 6-1/2" circular saw. Nice for crosscuts. 









Ok, today's shoptime: I got the drawer out of the clamps, cleaned the corners up, made sure the drawer would fit….nope. a few "high spots" in the face frame parts. Got those trimmed back, tried again..









NOW it fits. Same with the old drawer, had a small area that was too low, trimmed that back as well….
And now the mishaps….
Drawer gets a false front, means I have some carving to do….or try to….End grain needed a rounded profile, after a "step'' was made. Tried to use the bandsaw to do that…..blade skipped out of the cut, and skippied right over my finger….nothing real serious, just a couple bandaids to fix up. Got out the usual toys again..









Time to try a bit of carving….wood, NOT me.









Thesteps create a panel for the knobs. Then a round-over of sorts. Didn't have the right bit, didn't feel like using the router, anyway. Marking gauge to "cut' a line, the saw could deepen it. Chisel to peel back the waste. Spokeshave to start the rounding over, and the block plane to get rid of bumpiness….there was one spot where the bandsaw could do, without cutting me..









Front wheel on the beltander to smooth this out. Blended all the round-over at the corners. Went out and bought some shorter screws, and some knobs. centered the false front on the drawer"box", glue and screws to attach.

Then the knobs. They needed a counterbore for their bolts…bit finally, got things almost done..









Awaiting the glue-up of a top/shelf thingy. Will be storing things on the shelf as well. here you can see why I should have gone with the half dovetails..









Drawers are loaded up, 









Need dividers in here..









And these are done nailed off. needs a back installed on the case, bottom drawer will need a kicker. I'll glue up a pair of 1×6s to make the top / shelf. Then MAYBE some Witch's Brew for a finish?

getting close to done, stay tuned…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

bandit571 said:


> *Frame works, false fronts, and other mishaps.....*
> 
> Ok, trying to get caught up here. Had the sides done, and the drawer ready to be glued up. Needed to build some webframes to make this into a case to hold two drawers…
> 
> ...


Have a few things to do on this project, yet. Needs a back on it. Bottom drawer needs a kicker installed.
Shelf/top has been glued up, and an end support added. Gave this a test fit..









Have to work out a way to attach the shelf, and still be able to remove it, if need be.

Then, maybe a coat or two of Witch's Brew, for a finish? May have one more blog, on this…..think this little thing would do as a Project Post?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Chisel dresser: final details done*

Just about wrapped this project up. Had to set it up on the bench..









Had to measure for a kicker for the bottom drawer…









Glue and a couple screws to hold it in place. Measured for a plywood back…









Again, glue and screws. Started applying cleats to hold the top in place…









Then added the top…









No glue, just enough screws to hold things still, is all. Couple at each end. 









added this cleat ( on the wrong side, at that) to hold the shelf support in place…









Then slid the entire mess into it's new home…









I had to slide these closed when done..









Project is now completed. Not sure what the next remodel project will be…..yet.

Thanks for looking in!


----------

